# OK, I need some help!



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

Can you guys tell me what kind of algae this is and how to get rid of it? Thanks!

I recently (yesterday) increased my CO2 and started the EI dosing method. I use N,P,K and CMB+.... I am going to purchase some Excel tomorrow.

Take a look at the pics and tell me what ya think... thanks again!

As you can tell in my full tank shot (with my daughter) that the lights aren't as bright as I'd like them. I gutted my 322W Jebo light and mounted all the parts in my canopy. I used AHS reflectors. I just bought an Ice Cap 660 ballast to run all 4 of the lights. I think the Jebo is WAY underpowered and overall just a crappy ballast.

Keith


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

i may be looking at it wrong, but it dosen't look like algae. it looks more like an iron deficiency. possibly macros. (if im wrong about the macros, then i meant micros. :-D )


----------



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks! I will give that a shot. I have some Excel that I will start dosing to bring up the iron.

Keith


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

You need to keep up on adding the CO2/nutrients.
It'll takem a few days for the new growth to come in and then you should start trimming off all the infect/ugly plant leaves.

Just be patient and keep after it.
CO2 will be the biggest issue, the plants look famish all the way around, not just iron(but that too).


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I agree, doesn't look to be much algae, but deficiencies. Since your dosing per EI method then I think after time you'll hit all your nutrient bases and the new growth will look alot better. Cute little kid. 

-John N.


----------



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Thank you for the compliment on my daughter, her mother is beautiful so I got lucky and have two beautiful women in my life. When the camera is out, my daughter is the biggest HAM... good lawd! 

Keith


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

TexasRock said:


> Thanks! I will give that a shot. I have some Excel that I will start dosing to bring up the iron.
> 
> Keith


Ditto the advice here: keep the ferts and CO2 up but Excel does not add any iron. To add iron you need to use products that add iron and trace elements such as Seachem's Flourish and Flourish Iron, TMG (Tropica MasterGrow), Greg Watson's CSM+B, etc...


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

We may also be able to confirm that your current dosing is ok if you let us know exactly what and how much you're dosing.

And the tank size too...


----------



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

Tank size is 100 gallons..

Dosing is as follows:
N - 10ml 3x a week
P - 10ml 3x a week
K - 10ml 3x a week
Flourish - 10ml 3x a week

I just started doing this about a week ago. I ordered some dry ferts from Greg to use when my Seachem products run out, which should be this weekend.

Is the PMDD a good mix of ferts?


Keith


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

With that much lighting and CO2 injection (and assuming good plant density), you are underdosing everything except perhaps the Flourish. You are currently dosing (based on 85g water volume):

6mg/l a week of NO3
just over 0.4mg/l a week of PO4

I would aim for dosing at least 14mg/l a week of NO3 (I actually dose around 24mg/l a week using KNO3) and at least 3.5mg/l a week of PO4 (I dose around 5mg/l a week of PO4 using KH2PO4).

Remember that with 50% weekly water changes, the above recommendations will mean you will never have more than 48mg/l of NO3 and 7mg/l of PO4 in your tank and that assumes *no *plant uptake, which isn't possible with your setup.


----------



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

Laith, 

Thanks for the information!

How do I convert this to gallons???

Keith


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

you mean convert the mg/l? No need, mg/l is the same as ppm...

Just use the Fertilator here on APC to calculate the ml dosing of the Seachem products.


----------

